# Engine Valve Question



## Don Harmon (Oct 4, 2021)

I acquired a late 1947 Ford 8N, that did not run well, best compression was 75# lowest 50#. The seats and valve faces look good, the exhaust valves are non-rotating type and the intakes have the mushroom type stems, also the springs are different 4 are shorter and heaver than the other 4. I did not pay any attention when disassembled so do not know which was intake or exhaust. Is this common in 8N engines. If not will it cause problems.?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Don, welcome to the forum.

There were two types of valve springs for the 8N. Depending upon serial number* 42162*. See items #32 on attached parts diagram. If your serial number is before 42162, it requires the longer 9N springs. After that serial number use the 8N springs. Regardless, the springs should all be the same. 













New Holland 8N - FORD 4 CYL AG TRACTOR(01/47 - 12/52) Parts


New Holland 8N - FORD 4 CYL AG TRACTOR(01/47 - 12/52) Parts



www.messicks.com


----------

